# This bite won't harm ya!



## OKLAHOMAN (May 20, 2010)

Yesterday I posted a Gator Emperor "This one Bites" well this one had it's teeth plulled and filled with gold, pictures on their way to my customer to see which one he wants...I'm partial to the one with out the gold filled teeth sockets..as always all comments welcome good or bad they all help me be a better pen maker...







Both together:


----------



## hewunch (May 20, 2010)

They are both wicked cool in their own way.


----------



## CSue (May 20, 2010)

Now that is a great looking pen, Roy!


----------



## el_d (May 20, 2010)

They both look great but I prefer the one with the teeth holes.


----------



## DCBluesman (May 20, 2010)

Quick!  Call Michael Douglas and tell him you have a pen to match his boots! ("Romancing the Stone")

I prefer the first, but this one tells a better story!


----------



## Mark (May 20, 2010)

They are both really nice. I like the one with the tooth holes better myself. Very unique and Nicely Done...


----------



## GaryMGg (May 20, 2010)

I prefer the one in the lower right in the pic, but either could eat crackers..... KWIM!  :biggrin:


----------



## David Keller (May 20, 2010)

They're both nice, but I'm partial to the lower right.  Where does one get gator jaws?


----------



## jskeen (May 20, 2010)

David Keller said:


> They're both nice, but I'm partial to the lower right.  Where does one get gator jaws?



Well, first one must find a gator.........

I'm sorry, I just can't go through with it.

He had it coming though


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (May 20, 2010)

:wink::biggrin:LOL.... From member Robert Snowdon (Snowman56)/ He's great to deal with but you need to know that Gator jaw bone is very...very....very pourious not cheap but as you see makes on hell of a statement pen....





David Keller said:


> They're both nice, but I'm partial to the lower right. Where does one get gator jaws?


 


jskeen said:


> Well, first one must find a gator.........
> 
> I'm sorry, I just can't go through with it.
> 
> He had it coming though


----------



## rsmith (May 20, 2010)

I have to say Roy, I was really looking forward to seeing the one with the gold, but now that I have seen it the overall figure doesn't come close to the one without. The first piece you did is just an incredible piece of material...REALLY well done


----------



## RAdams (May 20, 2010)

wow. Your customer is going to be soon faced with a very difficult decision. I would not be suprised to hear that the customer chose to take both! Very nice indeed! I like the finish on the newer pen. It looks flawless!


----------



## David Keller (May 20, 2010)

jskeen said:


> Well, first one must find a gator.........
> 
> I'm sorry, I just can't go through with it.
> 
> He had it coming though



I did have it coming...  I'm not one to leave myself open like that, but I appreciate your jumping on the opportunity.


----------



## seamus7227 (May 20, 2010)

(Jaw dropping to floor) That is the coolest!!! I have a guy in the dallas fort worth area that does guided hunts, I will have to email him and see what he can do about getting me some jaw bone! Excellent work


----------



## maxman400 (May 20, 2010)

Great Looking Pens, I am glad I am not the one that has to make the decision because I like them both.


----------



## CaptG (May 20, 2010)

Outstanding as always Roy.  I think I like the one without the teeth sockets, but not really sure.  Got to look at them some more.


----------



## boxerman (May 20, 2010)

I like them both.


----------



## johncrane (May 20, 2010)

Sorry l cant help you Roy! there both outstanding pens maybe make one a R/Ball and your customer might buy both.:wink::biggrin:


----------



## Rfturner (May 20, 2010)

I like the one with the sockets but If you really can't decide you can always send me the one the don't want


----------



## jaeger (May 21, 2010)

Both are really cool!
I like the sockets pen better. It looks like a chomp taken out.


----------



## JohnU (May 21, 2010)

They Look Great Roy!  Im partial to the second one without teeth holes but both are beautiful!


----------



## skiprat (May 21, 2010)

Lookin' good Roy!!!  Perhaps if the aligator had taken better care of his teeth and had the gold fillings much sooner, then he wouldn't have ended up on a pen!!:biggrin:


----------



## BobBurt (May 21, 2010)

VERY nice.....Man I love those


----------



## erbymcbrayer (May 21, 2010)

These pens are outstandly cool, beautiful pens ,great job, I can not think of enough words to describe.


----------



## Paul in OKC (May 24, 2010)

Wow doesn't describe it. Got to see the 'toothless' gold filled one in person today. WOW! Good to see you and your wife today, Roy. Beautiful work indeed.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (May 24, 2010)

Well the customer picked the one with out the filled gold teeth, just got off the phone with him and shipping it along with a Casein emperor out tomorrow...


----------



## Gary Max (May 25, 2010)

Thanks Roy---just what I need ----something else to add to the list that I never get done. The Gold is very nice and I just happen to have some Gator blanks myself.


----------



## cnirenberg (May 25, 2010)

Roy,
I love 'em.  They are both excellent pens.


----------



## JoeHodge1978 (May 25, 2010)

I gator hunt here in South Carolina,I now have another reason to keep going.Those are some really nice pens!!!!!


----------



## bruce119 (May 25, 2010)

Rot I am late as usual that looks great I really like it.

Now when are you planning another Florida trip. I really liked that cuban.

.


----------



## PaulDoug (May 25, 2010)

Great job although I'm not fond of the ally jaw with that upscale kit.   Kinda like a "redneck" driving a new Porsche.  Not that a redneck can't drive a Porsche, just that he wouldn't.

Certainly an attention getter and a conversation piece.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (May 25, 2010)

Hopefully in July will let you know, my taste buds have been screaming for a Cuban and deviled crab.





bruce119 said:


> Rot I am late as usual that looks great I really like it.
> 
> Now when are you planning another Florida trip. I really liked that cuban.
> 
> .


----------



## chriselle (May 25, 2010)

They look great Roy!  Both are very cool.  I'm a big fan of Roberts work with "skin and bone".  One of these days (years) I'm going to have to get serious and put in an order.


----------



## MoJo (May 26, 2010)

Both look great Roy.  It was special to see the bone before you made the pens.  Did you apply any finish to the bone?


----------



## Pepsi (Jun 4, 2010)

Roy,
I really like both, but the one I like the most is the one without the teeth 
holes. These are really exquisite and thanks for the info.
                                                                                      Al


----------

